# dressed up babies



## puppylove1 (Jul 17, 2009)

sadly i still cant post pics but me and princess were womdering earlier if anyone else dresses up? princess is spoilt rotten, she has t-shirts, jumpers, dresses exct lol plus pjarmas, she is wearing them now haha.

does anyone else have these sort of things?

would love to see pics 2 please?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I dress my girls up sometimes. Have no clothes small enough for Milo lol.


a few of Roxy, I have loads more of her and Amber in outfits but I'm too tired to search through my photobucket


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Many of us dress our babies all the time. If you check the archives you will find lots of pics.
I just posted a pic of Cosy in one of her dresses.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

my dogs are pretty much dressed every day, especially my girl.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I thought all dogs under 20 pounds get dressed up... :brownbag: LOL That is a very common thing here on SM. 

Here is my Gigi in just a few on her many, many dresses:



























This dress was hand painted.










And all Gigi's bows are custom made by Marj(LadysMom)


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 20 2009, 10:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807487


> I thought all dogs under 20 pounds get dressed up... :brownbag: LOL That is a very common thing here on SM.
> 
> Here is my Gigi in just a few on her many, many dresses:
> 
> ...



I just adore that last photo of Gigi, what a delight.


I dress my two everyday too, not so much during the Summer though, so at the moment (since its Winter here) they are all rugged up.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter always wears a coat or sweater in the winter and often a sweater in the fall since it gets cold here. When he's not 'on the job' or 'in training' and we are relaxing or going somewhere special he will often done a shirt or special bow


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

you've come to the right place to show off your baby in all her adorable clothes . . .we love seeing them romp around in pretty dresses . . . fire away with pictures . .we'd love to seeee them . . .as you can see on my signature, Annika is dressed up as well . . :wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 19 2009, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807487


> I thought all dogs under 20 pounds get dressed up... :brownbag: LOL That is a very common thing here on SM.
> 
> Here is my Gigi in just a few on her many, many dresses:
> 
> ...


Gigi is such a pretty little girl! I love the pink tiara clip, where did you get it? =)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=55176:ctmpphp4iDrmv.jpg]

[attachment=55177:ctmpphpvTVpdA.jpg]

My girls always wear dresses, but it's been so hot they have been going naked around the house


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jul 20 2009, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807816


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 19 2009, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807487





> I thought all dogs under 20 pounds get dressed up... :brownbag: LOL That is a very common thing here on SM.
> 
> Here is my Gigi in just a few on her many, many dresses:
> 
> ...


Gigi is such a pretty little girl! I love the pink tiara clip, where did you get it? =)
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks! I got it from a doggie boutique in my area.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

yes bella dresses up often. In the winter over here its actually most days. She has jumpers, t-shirts, dresses and even PJs. People laughed at that one but when we moved into our new house last dec with no heating she was very pleased to have them!! lol

We only got the other 2 babies last week. floras worn a few of bels older clothes that no longer fit and baby Mya is too small yet. I tried on a xxs top on her but it was huge ll i hope when she gets a bit bigger though i can dress her up.


----------

